# Deer Hunting on TV



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

I noticed someone in another thread speaking down on all these people that have hunting shows on the Outdoor Channel, Pursuit Channel, or other outdoor networks. Personally, I'd LOVE to be involved in one of those productions! I would bet that a majority of the people on this site would as well! Think about it...their job is to hunt deer and showcase hunting products. Isn't that a dream job?? I enjoy watching the shows and actually have a friend that is a pro-staffer for one of the them. He's a regular guy, just like you and I, that loves hunting and got a break and now gets paid to hunt and paid to use companies products. I will admit that I'm extremely jealous and have told him that many times. Anyway, just thought I'd see what others thought? For the record, Tiffany Lakosky or Nicole Jones could sit in a ground blind with me anyday!!!! dd:

Have a great Friday everyone and good luck hunting!!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

stickem14 said:


> For the record, Tiffany Lakosky or Nicole Jones could sit in a ground blind with me anyday!!!! dd:


No way I can argue with you about that. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That be me talkin down on the posers and tools. They give hunting a bad name with all their pay to kill fenced animals shows. Seriously I would put myself up against anyone of the posers on TV when it comes to knowing the habits of the many critters we kill and eat. But the behind the scenes guides which a few of are my friends I have nothing but respect for them.

Some years back I was put in the DU magazine as the person to locate when in NCND. From that I had outfitters try to employ me in Texas and Kentucky to run their deer operations. Weird huh! I thought seriously about it until a very good friend of mine said, if you are taking all those pay hunters out when are you going to time to have fun hunting with me. I took a long second to figure out that to enjoy hunting on a amateur level is where the fun is at.

It was actually my dog that was the show that got me put in the DU magazine. I took some of the owners of the large southern operations out hunting up here also, they couldn't figure out how I knew where the different birds and deer would be at what time.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I wouldn't want to hunt on TV or for a sponsor anymore than I would want to be a G/O. I firmly believe it would take all the fun out of it for me.

Frankly, hunting shows & videos puzzle me. Call me old school, but to me hunting is something to be experienced first hand and doesn't translate well as a spectator sport or televised entertainment. I find all that "big buck down" stuff & high fiving annoying...

BTW, my wife is a lifelong hunter and the majority of TV hunt show gals like that Lakosky chick couldn't carry her jock when it comes to the outdoors. She seems like a nice young gal though, and maybe with another 20 years or so in the field, she'll be in Toni's league.

It is really nice to hunt and share life with a gal like Toni, who gets it and understands a guy like me whose life revolves around hunting...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll definitely agree with some of the shows, but for real buckseye...you must think pretty high of yourself to think that these guys are "tools". Unbelievable. Your telling me that Greg Miller, Mark Keyser or Stan Potts doesn't know as much about deer and deer hunting as you?  I needed a good laugh this morning! Some of these guys yes, are ridicilious to watch but Lee Lakosky, Jay Gregory, Stan Potts, Greg Miller, Mark Keyser, Don Kisky, etc etc. Know what the hell their doing. Don't hate on them because they took their talents to a tv show. Ignorance.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

bretts why you picking on me.. you jealous or what?



> Don't hate on them because they took their talents to a tv show. Ignorance.


What are you talking about hate.. grow up please! I have never even heard of some of the tools you mention. WOW!!


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Bretts are you just looking for a fight every time you post? :eyeroll: grow up.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Is Stan Potts the guy that cries everytime he kills something? That guy IS a tool.

The only one I have any respect for in any way is Jim Shockey. That guy knows his stuff, and he seems to be a standup guy. (And thats even with the fact that I think inlines are cheating :lol: )

I mostly watch them because I like watching big bucks and deer. The ones where they kill the animal than give you the score later on are great for practicing your field judging (that is if they dont "round up" their score, which I think some do haha). Well, any are great for practicing field judging bucks. I like Jim especially as I get to see alot of different hunts for different species.

I usually end up yelling at the dude doing the hunting. My ex girlfriend used to have to remind me "they cant hear you". Id be yelling at the TV, "draw your bow draw your bow!", "theres your shot, shot him!", and "my god, why did you shoot him than, you should have stopped him......idiot!"
Ya, most of em are tools that were just at the right place at the right time and have the money to play. And as far as Lee L., well, I dont think he'd be NEARLY as popular without the boobs err, I mean Tiffany by his side.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> The only one I have any respect for in any way is Jim Shockey.


I agree barebackjack... even he uses guides though. I imagine there are places he is very familiar with that he actually guides himself. But i still like him, he has a great sense of humor and doesn't kill animals he doesn't want. You have to admit he is an A#1 salesman that is if the wide-eyed ones use the products he promotes. Another thing about Jim, I don't think I ever saw him come back tomorrow to find an animal he watched drop. What is up with the tool section on TV, they always are leaving them for the next day. WOW!!


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

My favorite part about watching Jim is when he is hunting with his dad. He is hilarious.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont fault a guy for using a guide. Newsflash to all the "holier than thou's" out there, you go Canada to hunt big game your gonna have AT LEAST an outfitter, and most likely a guide as well. Go to Africa without a guide.....yeah right.

Honestly, if your going thousands of miles away to hunt something, freelancing just isnt always an option, especially with any sort of time constraints. And I dont know many guys that are lucky enough to take month long hunting trips.

And thats true with Jim, I dont think ive EVER seen them come back in the morning. He baits (ive seen the alfalfa bales out in the canadian bush on his shows), he doesnt try to hide it.
That, and he seems kind of ballsy. Ever see the episode of him approaching the rutting moose in the willows up in Alaska with the canoe paddle on his head? That bull was not real happy with him.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Im not looking for a fight, all Im saying is yes there are guys on these tv shows that are horrible to watch and don't represent sportsmen well. But, there are guys on tv that have knowledge about whitetails beyond. Stan Potts is one of them, yeah he shows a ton of emotion but I love it. He's super smart, and IMO one of the greatest bowhunters to hunt over a decoy, he just knows what he's doing. Lee Lakosky, his popularity probably wouldn't be what it is without tiffany but he is also a dedicated bowhunter with ton's of knowledge and tons of success. Greg Miller, not only is he a great bowhunter but a great author of how to books about whitetails. Don Kisky, average joe farmer that is fun to watch and has probably some of the most impressive free roaming whitetails on his walls. Marky Keyser, another great outdoor writer and bowhunter from South Dakota. These guys have brought popularity to the sport yes, but by no means are high fence hunters or sloppy hunters at that. I think they represent our sport to the highest.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Stan Potts, hahaha. Im sorry, but any guy that cries when he shoots something should take up knitting.

See bretts, I think your confusing "knowledge" with "money", money to go to the outfitter whos set the stands for you, patterned the bucks for you, etc etc etc.

Lakosky is a perfect example. I dont think hes any more knowledgable than you or I or any other hardcore bowhunter. When he hunts out of his home state, he inevitably is using an outfitter thats done all the leg work for him. When he hunts his own "farm" in IA, hes hunting ground he knows inside and out, much like yours, and mine core hunting areas. We know them because we've spent LOTS of time in them.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

I like the shows, but doing it as a job i think would take away the freedom of it.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.

I love the shows.

However, I am not always impressed with watching them shoot deer over a feeder and/or seeing a fence in the background.

*
I think that any deer that has been shot from a food plot should not be allowed in the record books, or at least put in a different record.*

They are basically feeding deer antler steroids and then shooting them when they get big, even if they are wild.

That's like putting steroid fish food in an entire lake and then catching monster fish and putting them in the record books.

Yes they are wild, but you've been feeding them growth hormone food their whole lives......yeah, that's "wild".

.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

"These guys have brought popularity to the sport yes, but by no means are high fence hunters or sloppy hunters at that. I think they represent our sport to the highest."

I never got into hunting for popularity, nor do I hunt for anyone else but myself. I'd rather less attention to it actually. Keep those that are hunting to prove something or because its popular away from me. I think all hunters who work hard and enjoy the experience in its entirety represent the sport to the highest.

I chose many years ago to not have a television in my home, but, I do see these shows at some of my friends places at times. Do you really think these are accurate representations of the experience of a hunt?? It is marketing to the extreme! And, the sad part is I am seeing a lot more armchair hunters talking the talk they hear on the tele and using the lingo and totally missing what it is to be a hunter. These shows are teaching younger hunters that the most important thing in hunting is hanging something impressive on the wall and making it a competition.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Like someone said above....they are just like many of us. It sounds like capturing a hunt on film is another new challenge when hunting. If some of you are like me, which is sounds like, you have shot many deer in your life. I've taken some nice animals and LOVE to do so. It's to the point now that I like the challenge aspect of the sport so bowhunting is my favorite by far. I enjoy muzzleloading too. Not saying I don't like rifle hunting, but for me it just doesn't seem as challenging. What I'm trying to say is filming the hunt adds another challenge and sounds like fun. If you could get paid to do so, I think that's icing on the cake. The people that do these shows are sparking interest in our sport. Like it or not, we NEED more hunters otherwise our sport and traditions will be in jeapardy someday. I guess I like to watch other people shoot deer too. I don't get jealous, except for that 230" giant that Spook Span guy shot! What a beast!! Anyway, just adding to the thread..... :computer:


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

i have noticed that these guys are not hunting ranches and fenced farms like they used to. i love watching hunting shows and seeing other people hunt using different techniques than i use or hunting game thats not in my area. if you watch these shows you can learn a lot. and i dont mean learning from the basic tips they give i mean watch what they are doing to get deer in range, or how the position thier stands. thing like that.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bowinchester said:


> i have noticed that these guys are not hunting ranches and fenced farms like they used to.


Or their just hiding it better.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I bet there are at least 100 people on this website Nodak Outdoors that have hunted more years and have had more success than the TV personalities. So to me if you want to learn here is the spot to learn from real hunters. Sure we are not as cool as a TV tool but we will still help people.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you may learn a lot more, getting outside, gaining experience, and socializing with local outdoorsman rather than sitting in front of the tele. Probably not a good idea to believe everything you see on t.v. eh.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

buckseye said:


> Sure we are not as cool as a TV tool but we will still help people.


TOOL COOL!!!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

TOOL COOL?????????????????????? :lol: :lol: :lol:

You guys are way cooler than t.v tool cool!! AND willing to help people..thats ummmmm..sweet! oke:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I chose many years ago to not have a television in my home,


You know, except for sports, I would love to not have a TV!! I know that I would get off my *** a lot more. My kids are actually too busy to watch TV which is a good thing.........Good for you getting rid of the Boob Tube!!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Funny djleye, not too many feel the same. It would be good for a lot of people to get away from it for at least a while. Maybe more of the population would learn how to form there own opinions again based on reality! I get teased a lot by my buds because I don't know some of the "lingo" that goes around these days. Going on my 12th year without it so they feel I "missed out" on all those sitcoms and "reality shows" over the years. As far as sports, I still listen to the hockey games on the radio and catch football games at the local pub when it might be a good game or I feel like being sociable. I usually catch a couple live games over in Michigan in the fall too.
Its great that t.v isn't the most important thing in your kids lives!!! I love seeing the kiddies outside being kids...I am usually out their playing with all my friends kids too!! Step away from the t.v and get outside with them....it makes you feel young all over again!!!! AND your spending time with them you could never replace...there is so much to see and do!!!! Better to ride a hog on the open road than to watch relatives argue about chopping one up on t.v, better to stalk an animal in silence than listen to someone whisper about the deed in a mock environment on some show. BUT if Overhaulin wants to take a crack at my old Dodge...I would head out and by a T.V. to see that!!!! haha!! 
I digress, sorry, in a nutshell, Thanks for the kudos, to each is own but I don't miss TV at all anymore....freedom from advertising too!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Do any of you watch that Ted Nugent hunting show? I watched it this weekend. I love that show, even though he gets a little crazy.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Um no not me!! :lol:


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Uncle Ted is a great advocate for our sport! Fun to watch him too, he does get a little excited every now and again! Long live the beast!!

DodgeLynn, you must of heard about Overhaulin from a friend I'm assuming? No TV....that's pretty cool! I couldn't do it though.... :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I used to like Uncle Teddy's show quite a bit, but now it is all about pushing products. There seems to be about 5 minutes of actual hunting, and the rest is showcasing energy drinks and outfitters.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I know what happens on a lot of these shows is not the experience many people look for, but when they're doing a spot and stalk on the big bears, I don't give a crap, they're hunters in my eyes!!! I don't care if they've got some heat behind the cameras or not, they're the first one the bears going to get to!! 
Same with the dangerous game from Africa!! Love those shows!! :thumb:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Stickem ...My buddy taped an episode of Overhaulin and some bike show and said I had to watch em..they overhauled a firemans old heavy chevy..turned out pretty sweet!!!! I joke with the buds all the time about the ideas I have for my little rig. I'd love my ole dodge to be the supreme hunting rig!!! as she is I had to Macgyver a bunch of stuff on her to help me with loading game and stuff by myself. You do what you have to do eh!!! But it would be cool. Nug has a tv show? Geez. :lol:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I went to a few Nugent concerts and used to like him a bit, but I came to the realization that he is a complete weirdo. Speaking of high fence hunting, that is all Nugent does. I can't even stand listening to him for two seconds. The beast is dead, Long live the beast, Does that even make sense to anyone? He is over the line and gives hunting a bad name. 
Anyone with money or a T.V. show can shoot a big buck. All they have to do is pull the trigger or release the arrow. They are nothing special and I couldn't care less if I saw them walking down the street. There are a few that seem like knowledgable hunters that might not be lost if they had to hunt on there own, but the majority are average people that just got lucky. I still watch the Outdoor Channel a lot, the shows are fun to watch if I can't be hunting myself.


----------

